# Rinntech vs IML Resistograph



## arborjim (Aug 31, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing a Resistograph decay detection tool. Can anyone offer some insight about the differences between these two companies offering similiar product line. Rinntech seems to be the "original" producer and I have been told the best quality, but IML seems to have more to offer. Which would you buy? Thanks!


----------



## imldistribution (Sep 13, 2010)

*The IML Resistograph*

Arborjim,

There is a lot of talk about this, however, you have to make your own decision. 

We have been doing business in the US since 1993. I am not trying to sales pitch you on any models we have but if you go to my new site at www.imldistribution.com you can view all the current models we have available. There is a lot of good educational info on there that wil be worth the visit. Also I would suggest to go to www.youtube.com and type in Resistograph to see what you find. 

If you need any help please feel free to contact me at 770-485-3785. I can help you with any questions you might have.

Best Regards,

Oliver Hein


----------

